# simply marvelous cherry rub



## kryinggame (Jun 2, 2012)

First off, let me say, I'm not here to insult or disrespect any product.  I ordered a bottle of simply marvelous cherry rub and earlier today, I used it on 2 racks of st. louis ribs. Normally, I use Jeff's rub on my ribs but I wanted to try something else.

Although the cherry rub does have a unique flavor, in my opinion, it's a bit to salty and does not complement the meat well. I was expecting more of a sweet flavor but it didn't compare to what I'm normally used to.

I've read many positive reviews for this rub so this is just my personal opinion regarding the flavor.  I hope the flavor will be enhanced tomorrow when I put sauce on the ribs.  With Jeff's rub, I never sauce up my ribs because, the rub (in my opinion is nearly perfect. I now add a TSP of cumin to the rub and in my personal opinion, it's now perfect).

My point to this thread is, there are millions of rubs out there. Not every rub will be appealing to everyone's palate.  I was curious about a cherry rub but going forward, I'm going to stay away from it.  For the few years that I've been smoking ribs, I have not come across a rub that compares to Jeff's.

My girl friend will be over tomorrow. She's expecting some great tasting ribs. I really hope the sauce will make those ribs better tasting.


----------



## whistlepig (Jun 2, 2012)

Most of my rubs are Simply Marvelous. Sweet Seduction on ribs. Cherry on double smoked hams and smoked turkey breast. Simply Marvelous Season- All on my chicken wings. These are mild rubs with a lot of flavor. I have tried a lot of other store bought rubs. All that I could taste was the heat from Cayenne pepper in them. Don't count Simply Marvelous out until you try Sweet Seduction on ribs.


----------



## kryinggame (Jun 2, 2012)

whistlepig said:


> Most of my rubs are Simply Marvelous. Sweet Seduction on ribs. Cherry on double smoked hams and smoked turkey breast. Simply Marvelous Season- All on my chicken wings. These are mild rubs with a lot of flavor. I have tried a lot of other store bought rubs. All that I could taste was the heat from Cayenne pepper in them. Don't count Simply Marvelous out until you try Sweet Seduction on ribs.


Perhaps Sweet Seduction on ribs is a good choice but brother, the cherry rub on ribs is not a good choice (IN MY OPINION).


----------

